# My goat wont shut up!



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

We've had our goats for 6 months now. We have two does, they are both dry right now and we have not bred them. In the 6 months that we've had them they've been loud only when they are super hungry. Their lot is pretty dead at this point so I thought that might be it, but they have water, nice green hay. I gave them a grain ration last night (I don't usually do that) at about 10:30 because when we came home from a late dinner the dominate female would not stop bleeting. She was bleeting when we left at 7 too. I thought maybe something was in their barn so I had DH go out with a shovel and kick around the bedding and there was nothing in there. It's drizzling a little here and they are normally tucked in the barn by the time the sun goes down. When DH left for work this morning the dominate female was bleeting again! So, I went out and gave them fresh water, put out more minerals, some baking soda, put acv in their water, and dumped in a gallon bucket of apples. As soon as I was out of sight she stopped eating the apples and started bleeting again! 
So, I thought maybe they'd like to get out (I sometimes take them on a walk out to the apple tree to get a treat-not daily maybe 3 times a week). It's still dark here and they should still be in the barn, but I didnt' want them bleeting all day. So I took them out for about an hour and just let them walk all around the yard, they ate maybe two fallen leaves and tried to chase the cat, but nothing impressive. So, I put them back in and again as soon as I was out of sight she started bleeting like crazy again! She has never done this before. The only thing that has changed is that 3 weeks ago our neighbor moved away, but that only affects them because she would let her dog out on the back porch and it would bark at them. 
I can't think of anything else! Any ideas??


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

The only time any of mine are noisy is pretty much when one is in heat. But I also have a Buck on the property, I don't know if I didn't have a buck they would probly be quiet. I sure hope you figure it out becuase I think all the bleeting all the time would drive me crazy too.


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

could she be in heat? I haven't noticed it in my two, but I've heard some does get very loud then.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Get her a boyfriend. That's what she's telling you. Expect the noise again in 18 - 21 days.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Depending on what type of goat you have is the reason she is calling. I have heard Nubians are loud when in heat but mine isnt that bad. Also little Nigi's can be loud screamers. Most dairy type goats only come into heat in the fall, as Nigis and Pygmys do it all year long. I have some that are so quiet its unreal and then there are some that make up for the quiet ones. Good luck and yes she will do it again.


----------



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

QoTL said:


> could she be in heat? I haven't noticed it in my two, but I've heard some does get very loud then.





Rose said:


> Get her a boyfriend. That's what she's telling you. Expect the noise again in 18 - 21 days.


She is usually vocal when she's in heat, but she has never stayed up all night bleeting! Could she just be particularly in the mood?

Maybe the neighbor's dog was her over-the-fence boyfriend?

ETA: She's a nigi


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

she also might be worried about you. My packer goats get worried all the time about us bacause we are part of "their herd" and if we are not near them then to them that means danger to us.... however, mine usually shut up after a little while, and they are nubians....


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

It sounds like she is trying to tell you that she want boyfriend. LOL..


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Another vote for a boyfriend.
Mine (Saanen) drives me absolutely crazy when she's in heat.....there isn't a daylight minute that she isn't screaming "DO ME!" when she's ready to be bred.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We have Nubians and Nubian crosses. They're loud and demanding constantly, even when they're not in heat. Due to our hearing loss we can only tell that they're in heat by the wagging tails. 

We suggest ear plugs!


----------



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

Does anyone else's doe stay up all night bawling about it? That's what really threw me. Normally they are in the barn and ready for bed as soon as the sun goes down, but she was up all night and had the other doe up all night with her. I just found that really strange and she's never done it before.


----------



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, she's back at it again! It's been 38 days, is it normal for goats to have a longer cycle? Do their cycles vary in length?


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

GoddessKristie said:


> Does anyone else's doe stay up all night bawling about it? That's what really threw me. Normally they are in the barn and ready for bed as soon as the sun goes down, but she was up all night and had the other doe up all night with her. I just found that really strange and she's never done it before.


I have two- a mother/daughter- that will scream themselves hoarse while in heat. I have a barn monitor inside the house, I get to hear their demands for lovin' for about 24 hours. They also start screaming about a day before they kid and two days after. All my goats will come to their names, and these two usually maaaaa back first. 

10-20 ccs of fruit flavored brandy or schnapps will get them relaxed enough to shut up so *I* can sleep.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Would this also work to relax the herd queen so she'll actually ACCEPT the buck?


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

GoddessKristie said:


> Well, she's back at it again! It's been 38 days, is it normal for goats to have a longer cycle? Do their cycles vary in length?


38 days is kinda long. 14-28 would be a more normal range. Is it possible that you didn't notice a heat in between? If she was bred on her last heat, she might have aborted or reabsorbed the embryo.


----------



## powderhooves (May 11, 2008)

Can you really give a goat brandy? ...or was that a joke???


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

Rose said:


> Would this also work to relax the herd queen so she'll actually ACCEPT the buck?


It's a technique that has met with wide success with humans, LOL...

If a doe is not accepting a buck it's because-

1) She is not in heat

or 2) She's in heat, but this buck is not big & stinky enough for her. Herd queens have high standards and might not let a young or unsmelly buck breed her if there is a mature, urine soaked manly buck around. 

It might be worth a try to give her a snort of good stuff. I usually give 10 ccs in an oral drench. Once they get a taste, they'll just drink it out of a cup.


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ya'll are too much.....LOL! RMAOL!


----------



## Neecie (Sep 14, 2007)

AnnaS said:


> 10-20 ccs of fruit flavored brandy or schnapps will get them relaxed enough to shut up so *I* can sleep.


I may have considered this a few hours ago. I have two doelings-a 6 mo. old and an 8 mo. old. Took the older to have her bred today. The little one was BAWLING when I left, and BAWLING when I got back. She was standing outside and getting SNOWED on for goodness sake!! She usually won't even come out when it's snowing. I snuck down a bit after dark to check on her and she was inside, being quiet. Hope she doesn't keep it up all day, every day for three weeks. <rollingeyes>

Oh yeah-she's a pretty noisy little nubian to begin with.


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

I have two Nubian doelings. One showed strong, normal heat signs, but no extra noise. The other showed no swelling or discharge--she just stood on the fence & screamed for eighteen hours straight! They usually cycle on/about the same day. If she quiets down, then does it again in 18-21 days, there's your answer! Personally, I wouldn't give them booze. Lord knows what she'd be like with a hangover!
Madfarmer


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Libby was like that when she was in heat. She'd also keep nuzzling and rubbing up against me. I told her that I was a married woman and didn't have the necessary equipmrnt any how and the next day she started nuzzling my (then) hubby. He thought it was cute until I told him why she was being so loving. And afterall, he was a Capricorn, LOL. We got her bred and when the babies were born, we joked that the male looked just like my hubby. LOL. I told him that if that goat started walking on 2 legs, I would divorce him for cheating.


----------

